# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کدوم رشته آسون تره ؟

## Smart Girl

سلام
به نظر خودتون کدوم رشته دبیرستانی نسبت به بقیه آسون تره ؟
ریاضی و فیزیک ؟
علوم تجربی ؟
علوم انسانی ؟

----------


## soheil-ss1

فنی حرفه ایی

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام
> به نظر خودتون کدوم رشته دبیرستانی نسبت به بقیه آسون تره ؟
> ریاضی و فیزیک ؟
> علوم تجربی ؟
> علوم انسانی ؟


سلام
قابل توجهتون باید بگم ما نه رشته ی سخت داریم و نه رشته ی آسون، هر رشته ای سختیه خودشو داره!!
به علاقه تون نگاه کنید!!
علاقه مهمترین عامل هست که باعث میشه یه رشته سخت بنظر بیاد یا آسون

----------


## pedram naft

رشته ای برو که هم علاقه داشته باشی توش تلاش کنی هم استعداد داشتهباشی تا موفقتر باشی
من ادبیات خیلی دوست داشتم ولی چون حفظیاتم بد بود و ریاضیم خوب بود رفتم ریاضی
معدل سومم 19.

----------


## artim

هیچکدوم

----------


## مسیح

بچه ها درست میگن
هر رشته ای سختی های خودشو داره نمیشه گفت یکیش آسونتر از بقیس
ببین تو چه زمینه ای علاقه و استعداد داری برو همون رشته.
حتما حتما ببین علاقت چیه
یه سرچ کن از زمینه ی کاری و درسیه رشته ها مطلب بخون ببین کدومو می پسندی (اگه میخوای ادامه تحصیل بدی) 
اگرم نمیخوای ادامه تحصیل بدی در حد درسهای دبیرستان ببین با کدوم راحتتری

----------


## doctor Hastii

به نظر منم علاقه مهمه..من اگه رشته ی ریاضی میرفتم اصلا نمیتونستم دووم بیارم و الانم از ابنکه تجربی میخونم راضیم و اگه به گذشته برگردم دوباره تجربی میخونم چون بیشتر از سایر رشته ها بهش علاقه دارم :Yahoo (1): البته توانایی هم مهمه..میشناسم کسی رو که در حد رشته تجربی نبود ولی با اصرار اومد رشته تجربی و هم معدلش و هم رتبه کنکورش کم شده و اگه یه رشته دیگه میرفت موفق تر بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## masood2013

> سلام
> به نظر خودتون کدوم رشته دبیرستانی نسبت به بقیه آسون تره ؟
> ریاضی و فیزیک ؟
> علوم تجربی ؟
> علوم انسانی ؟


از نظر درسی شاید انسانی سخت ترین باشه، ولی از لحاظ قبولی تو یه  رشته  معمولی و حتی رشته های خوبی مثل وکالت و علوم قضایی و دبیری و تربیت معلم و  ...، خیلی آسونه انسانی، چون تعداد شرکت کنندش خیلی پایینه و طرفیت این  رشته ها هم تو انسانی خیلی بیشتر از رشته های دیگست، مخصوصا دبیری.

----------


## Mehran93071

یک چیز بگم اگر واقعا ریاضیت خوبه ( در حد خیلی خوب درست نه در حدبه مدرسه و اینا و اول کلاس و . . .) اگر مدرسه خوب نمونه میری یا مدرسه تیزهوشان بعدش واقعا آدم بخونی هستی یعنی درس میخونی تو تابستون ها تست میزنی رتبه اول مدرسه هستی و اینا برو تجربی چون کنکورش جدا سخته! به خاطر فرار از ریاضی اصلا سمت تجربی نرو شکست محض هست !

----------

